# Timers on electric water heaters??



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you guys think they are worth it?


----------



## rat6man6 (Mar 8, 2011)

GO TANKLESS WHEN EVER APPLICABLE  No luck with timers (like power windows) Another problem in the equation


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Life style would have a factor in the decision. For instance if the house was empty three or more days a week it may be worth considering. 
I have a lot of retired customers with timers on their water heaters. Must have been a trend awhile back. The customers that turned them off have all told me they have not seen a difference in their electric bill. Everyone of the heaters I have changed out the customer wanted the timer removed.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I installed one on mine about 4 years ago and our light bill has steadily increased. Just paid 480.00 last month on 1600 sf. The wife thinks utilities are bugging are house! Lol!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I would think the water heater would run longer if it was off for a period of time, there goes your savings..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A timer would be a very stupid idea on an electric hwt

A 4,500 watt element is 15,000 btu

It would take for ever to heat the water in the tank...

Best to just leave it run on temp setting and maintain tank temperature


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I have removed dozens of them. At one point the years ago the utility company put them in. They all have their stickers on them.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

They only serve a purpose on large tanks with off-peak metering.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Florida Power and Light used to install timers on every water heater that has their ‘on demand” box. They stopped installing timers as they do not help or save money. The end result is they cost money. Too many power surges and power stoppages, the service calls setting the time to the correct time offset any saving that may have occurred by mistake.

I imagine with the thickness of the foam insulation today the water heaters do not turn on as much during the day to keep the temperature constant like they did 20-30 years ago.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

vinpadalino said:


> Do you guys think they are worth it?


:no:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Completely worthless on modern well insulated electric water heaters.

As ZL700 said, it can be beneficial if you have a peak/off peak billing program setup with your power company but the cost to increase the tank size in order to take advantage of off-peak rates would be so high compared to the savings on a retrofit that it would take too long to pay for itself.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Do they still offer off peak hours? They haven't had that around here in 20+ years..


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I never replace them just remove them.
imho there useless


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

not worth it. the clock stops when power goes out. over the course of a couple mounths. the timer can be way off, on the heating cycle. (customer has no hot water when they want it). it will be the plumbers fault. call back!! as far as the ho cares it not working. short memory on ho's. i had to call the plumbers back to fix their problem!! talk them out of it!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We remove them after the first no hot water call. Whatever savings they may have had is lost on one service call.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We remove them after the first no hot water call. Whatever savings they may have had is lost on one service call.


 good point! i'll be sure to bring that up to ho.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Here in Az they were big, I havent seen one in a while as like someone said. Why put it on when they are insulated so well. Also doesnt it void the warranty?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

On a residential elect. WH, a insulating blanket of at least R10 factor would save more energy IMO.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> On a residential elect. WH, a insulating blanket of at least R10 factor would save more energy IMO.


I thought blankets violate the warranty on wh's.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

